# Hello. Few Questions.



## cofetaru (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello i'm Mircea and i'm 21. I'm new on this forum and 6 months in uk.  I'm an ectomorph. Before to come here i had 57 kilograms,no apetitte, eat 2 times per day,sometimes 3 in good days  ) , only cold food, sandwichies,to less... Now because i have a program fix at work... i wake up at 5 o'clock , i eat something,milk with biscuits or desert jam ... i start work at 7 , first break at 11 , second brake at 15 , i was eating cold food, sandwichies + desert + apple for each brake, when i arrive at home 19 o'clock eat again something some fries ,or a sandvich and after again at 9 o'clock. Now i have 65 kilograms without suppliments. Now i started to take at work hot food, prepared on stove. I do gym at my home for 3 months. i have a bench for chest workout and dumbbels.

I was followed the Mike Chang Six Pack shortcut workout and this is results. ( Abs Day by day/ Sometimes )  )



. Training Monday to Friday 1-1:30 for work.

Monday - Chest + dips

Tuesday - Back + deadlifts

Wendsday - Arms + wrist

Thursday - Shoulders

Friday - Legs.

I'm wathing on videos and do it like him , i don't now all name of exercises wwhat he makes.

I find another program for ectomorph (Zyzz Workout) .

Monday: Chest & Calves

4 sets of incline dumbbell press, 8-10 reps

3 sets of bench press, 8-10 reps

3 sets of incline flies, 8-10 reps

3 sets of chest dips until failure

2 sets of standing calf raises until failure

2 sets of donkey calf raises until failure

Tuesday: Back

3 sets of wide grip chins until failure

4 sets of deadlifts

3 sets of bent over rows

3 sets of T-bar rows

Wednesday: Biceps & Triceps

4 sets of chin-ups suppersetted with barbell curls

3 sets of 21?s

3 sets of close-grip bench press

4 sets of pulldowns

3 sets of skullcrushers

Thursday: Shoulders

4 sets of miliatary press suppersetted with lateral raises

3 sets of upright rows

3 sets of front raises 3 sets of lying rear delt raises

Friday: Legs

4 sets of squats 8-10 reps

3 sets of leg press

3 sets of leg extensions

3 sets of stiff-legged deadlifts suppersetted with leg curls

Which one plan is better? Mike Chang or Zyzz ?

Mike CHang said first time to eat everything , it's doesn't matter if it's junk food , pizza , because we neet to get FAT and after to work to transform in muscle. But i was read some people said it's not good.

Now i buyed oatmeal for drink with milk morning. It's good?

What do you think to start for taking supplies like Mass |Gainer or.. ? Or working natural ?

What diet should i have? It's ok my one?

Sorry if i make some mistakes . My english not the best.  )


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

A

squat variant

overhead press variant

pull from above the head variant

shoulder assistance (defranco shoulder shocker sounds cheesy but works)

shrug of some form

B

Deadlift variant

Row variant

bench press variant

knee flexion variant

1 bicep + tricep exercise

around 25-50 reps, lower end for compounds, higher end for isolation, load obviously changes on volume

ABxABxx

if recovery is crap, try it AxBxAxx/BxAxBxx


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

And with regards to food, try around 18 x your bodyweight in pounds for calories, around 0.8g protein per lb of bw.

Macronutrient ratios are pretty silly, people respond to them completely differently (probably due to metabolic typing differences due to evolution). Some get energized from carbs, thermogenesis gets ramped up and they're burnt, some get tired, groggy, can't train and go sleep

Good rule of thumb is less carbs and more fat in the morning, lots of carbs around training

If you're gaining fat first play around with energy intake, if that doesn't solve it play around with carb:fat ratio

Importance of nutrient quality pales into insignificance when compared with energy intake and protein intake, but leptin sensitivity (potentially buggered by the obesogenic environment) may lead you to getting a little chubbier


----------



## cofetaru (Dec 25, 2013)

So..

1. To keep training like Mike CHang or try Zyzz workout

2. To take some supplements or still work natural? your opinion?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So are you a Zyzz fan?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Ectomorph <> malnourished. Eat more. Build the base of your diet from a balanced and varied intake of whole foods. Add supplements *when you understand* what you need from them.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

cofetaru said:


> So..
> 
> 1. To keep training like Mike CHang or try Zyzz workout
> 
> 2. To take some supplements or still work natural? your opinion?


Supplements just "supplement" areas in your diet that might be lacking slightly. Taking them does not change being natural.


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Do neither of them, theyre both sh1te.


----------



## cofetaru (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm not a fan , but i have a friend ho use his workout and i see modification...

Jamie you said no one of them are good?

I said i follow mike chang workout and i see modification... so to keep this workout or try to do like Zyzz workout  .

It's good modifications in 3 months of workout?

So to don't take supplement yet?


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Im stuggling to understand your post im afraid old chap.

Both routines are poor, too much volume and not enough frequency. If you were on a bunch of test and tren, maybe id say its ok (I'd still say it's crap just slightly less crap). But youre not.

Hit everything 1.5-2x per week with the compounds loaded around 80-85% of your 1RM for around 20-40 reps across 4-5 sets, isolation exercises done at around 60% of your 1RM and 50 ish reps across 4-5 sets


----------



## cofetaru (Dec 25, 2013)

jammie2013 said:


> Im stuggling to understand your post im afraid old chap.
> 
> Both routines are poor, too much volume and not enough frequency. If you were on a bunch of test and tren, maybe id say its ok (I'd still say it's crap just slightly less crap). But youre not.
> 
> Hit everything 1.5-2x per week with the compounds loaded around 80-85% of your 1RM for around 20-40 reps across 4-5 sets, isolation exercises done at around 60% of your 1RM and 50 ish reps across 4-5 sets


Sorry but i don't understand very good all terms. hit everetyhign 1.5-2x? to make 20-40 reps? the guys said 8-10 reps for muscle gainer not for definiton.


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Train each body part 1.5-2 times per week (3-4 times per two weeks)

Compound exercises will be done around 5 sets around 5 times

Isolation will be done around 8-12 reps 4-5 times


----------



## cofetaru (Dec 25, 2013)

What about Creatine? Do you think will help me to get more muscle mass ? To get much bigger ? If i will stop to take creatine i will decrease to a normal form?


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

5g of the cheapest creatine monohydrate you can buy every day

Creatine may allow you to get more reps in at the top end of the set, these reps are vital for hypertrophy (google activated reps)

The intracellular water will come off once you finish


----------



## cofetaru (Dec 25, 2013)

jammie2013 said:


> 5g of the cheapest creatine monohydrate you can buy every day
> 
> Creatine may allow you to get more reps in at the top end of the set, these reps are vital for hypertrophy (google activated reps)
> 
> The intracellular water will come off once you finish


I saw many people who get creatine/wheight gainer , i think it's same :-?? , and i saw considerable modifications. Ok so creatine is allow to lift more wheights then you can do normally , but after you will stop to take creatine/wheight gainer , and you do normal? you will lose from you wheight which you gained?

I saw people on youtub who take P90X and they said it's a good product... :-??

What about ISOLATE PROTEIN?

What about DROP SETS, it's good for mass gainer? if i do for biceps 3 sets , 2 sets with 15 kg , and last set with 10 kg untill failure?


----------



## cofetaru (Dec 25, 2013)

cofetaru said:


> I saw many people who get creatine/wheight gainer , i think it's same :-?? , and i saw considerable modifications. Ok so creatine is allow to lift more wheights then you can do normally , but after you will stop to take creatine/wheight gainer , and you do normal? you will lose from you wheight which you gained?
> 
> I saw people on youtub who take P90X and they said it's a good product... :-??
> 
> ...


Sorry for DP. but not answer..?

What about supersets? ....


----------

